# Vintage 3 Wheel Push & Pull Cart



## waroquier2006 (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone seen this before.  I can't find any info such as year make or value.  Thanks


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2013)

That looks like some form of an Irish Mail Cart, although you usually see them with 4 wheels. Neat find!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like a rowing cart for crew/shell training.


----------



## waroquier2006 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Childs push pull go cart*



waroquier2006 said:


> Has anyone seen this before.  I can't find any info such as year make or value.  Thanks View attachment 87876View attachment 87877View attachment 87878View attachment 87879




This is only 3 1/2 feet long for a small kid. I would guess for a 3 to 6 yr old. I emailed pic's to 2 bicycle museums and they never seen one before. Looking for any info.  Thanks


----------



## spook1s (Mar 11, 2013)

PM sent...


----------



## rhenning (Mar 12, 2013)

What is the purpose of the pulleys and belt?  They do not look like they do anything except turn when the cart is pushed.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

One simply pushes and pulls back on the handlebar post turning the front pulley, wich in turn turns the rear pulley and wheel. I've seen at least one before. Rare in that condition tho....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

...and here you go: http://www.icollector.com/Child-s-p...rame-orig-rubber-paint-Good-cond-w-s_i9374495


----------



## Sulley (Mar 12, 2013)

I restored this 1938 Irish Mail a few years ago.These were the correct colors for the year i was told. Sulley





This is a 1929 Doodle Bug i also restored.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Those are Great!!


----------



## waroquier2006 (Mar 12, 2013)

*1929 Doodle Bug*



Sulley said:


> I restored this 1938 Irish Mail a few years ago.These were the correct colors for the year i was told. Sulley
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info,  These are beautiful.  I think I will restore my and set it in the corner in my living room.  Thanks Scott


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Really......  I wouldn't restore yours. It has the best paint I have ever seen. It really is worth maybe 2-3 times a restored one the way it is. No joke.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 12, 2013)

These things are popping up all over the place lately!  

Personally, I would want a cleaned up version to display in my home and not a nasty rusty one!  The red and green ones seem to be the most common.  I have seen other color combos.  Possibly NON original repaints. 

The red one that Sulley restored awhile back is probably one of the nicest restored examples on the planet!

What is the difference between the models? I've seen several different seat configurations, but all seem to have the same basic frame and rowing mechanism.
Maybe different seats for different years? or different makers?


----------



## Sulley (Mar 13, 2013)

Heres another Doodle Bug, not mine and im not sure of the year but you can see there are some differences between the one i restored.  Sulley


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Sully, I'm think'n yours might be earlier, being as it is a bit more simplistic push bar wise, and has flat fenders. Plus I believe your side bars were installed correctly, and the others are backwards.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm shooting for something along these lines...  And colors!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

Way Kool!!


----------



## Sulley (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats cool, i know there was a Doodle Bug racer model that had the rear spring setup like this one. I have some info some where i will see if i can find it.  Sulley


----------



## spook1s (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like the yellow one above has the "Racer" configuration... but no bumper or seat backrest.


----------



## waroquier2006 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Front bumper?*

Do these normaly come with a front bumper? I noticed mine has a front bumper and all the other pic's I seen didn't have one. any thoughts.  Thanks Scott


----------



## Boris (Mar 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Really......  I wouldn't restore yours. It has the best paint I have ever seen. It really is worth maybe 2-3 times a restored one the way it is. No joke.




I totally agree with Brian about not restoring.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 17, 2013)

Scott,   My guess is that the bumpers came as an "extra" that could be purchased seperately. maybe not a lot of people bought them since it looks like they didn't do much anyway.

Since you are new to this game.. maybe you should take some time to browse some of the "restoration" threads.  You will find a lot of helpful info regarding proper methods of cleaning and bringing old paint back to life.
Do some research on the miracles of oxalic acid and #0000 steel wool and simple car cleaning wax.  You might come out surprised!


----------

